# حل منشأ كامل من الاساسات للسطح باستخدام برنامج (( concrete building structures ))



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


اخواني لقد جئت لكم اليوم ببرنامج متخصص في حل المنشأت الخرسانية وهو من انتاج شركة اوتودسك وهو احد البرامج المرفقة مع الروبوت ولقد اخترت شرح هذا البرنامج لاهمية انه متخصص في المنشأت الخرسانية مع امكانية عمل كل التفاصيل مث الحوائط الخرسانية والبلاطات المفرغة والسلالم والفتحات والشبابيك وغيرها من كل ما يخص المنشأت الخرسانية فقط....







والان مع الشرح


رابط الدرس الاول: 1 -INTRO+ STEPS

http://www.4shared.com/file/130203119/73695e87/1-INTRO_STEPS.html


رابط الدرس الثاني: 2- define units

http://www.4shared.com/file/130203156/87ba8612/2-_define_units.html


رابط الدرس الثالث:3- cartesian+ polar axes

http://www.4shared.com/file/130203150/6ed92327/3-_cartesian_polar_axes.html


رابط الدرس الرابع : 4-axes input

http://www.4shared.com/file/130362793/a3480043/4-axes_input.html


رابط الدرس الخامس : 5-column and walls

http://www.4shared.com/file/130362802/ed1cca1/5-column_and_walls.html


رابط الدرس السادس : 6-solid slab+ hidden beam

http://www.4shared.com/file/130362796/d322f4cc/6-solid_slab_hidden_beam.html


رابط الدرس السابع : hollow_block

http://www.4shared.com/file/130362791/4d46616f/7-hollow_block_slab.html


رابط الدرس الثامن : loading

http://www.4shared.com/file/130433840/e9eab024/8-loading.html


رابط الدرس التاسع : soil+story_copy

http://www.4shared.com/file/130433863/42d5831c/9-soilstory_copy.html


رابط الدرس العاشر : raft_foundation

http://www.4shared.com/file/130433855/809b75ea/10-raft_foundation.html


رابط الدرس الحادي عشر : view_result_export_robot


http://www.4shared.com/file/130433816/7dfee154/11-_view_result_export_robot.html



اتمني ان تنال الدروس ارضاؤكم وان اكون قد وفقت في الشرح وفي انتظار ردودكم واستفساراتكم

م/ ايمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود المبذول جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## baraka2003 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز علي الشروحات الممتازه والحصريه
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## قاسم شكري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك بس لي طلب ان تحمله على الميديا فير 


شكرا


----------



## str (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك استاذي الفاضل ولدي سؤال وهو 
هل من الممكن ادخال المخططات وتعريفها من الاوتوكاد مباشرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل
ولكن برجاء وضع روابط البرنامج بالكراك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

البرنامج المرفق ستجدونه في مشاركة تعليم الروبوت وهو احد البرامج المرفقة في اسطوانة برنامج الروبوت

كما يمكنكم نحميل البرنامج شاملا الروبوت من الروابط


http://rapidshare.com/files/238313838/ARSAP2010.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238313836/ARSAP2010.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238340866/ARSAP2010.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238340880/ARSAP2010.part04.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238364997/ARSAP2010.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238365152/ARSAP2010.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238383791/ARSAP2010.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238383851/ARSAP2010.part08.rar


مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وارجو التفاعل من الاعضاء


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن علي كل ما تقدمه لنا من شرح 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## فاجومى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد 977 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*تسلم ايدك و مشكووور من صميم القلب*

تسلم ايدك و مشكووور من صميم القلب 
مشكوووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر
تسلم ايدك و مشكووور من صميم القلب 
مشكوووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر


----------



## محمد 977 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووور مشكوووووور*

مشكووووووووووووور مشكوووووور 
تسلم ايدك و مشكووور من صميم القلب 

مشكوووووووووووووور 

الف الف الف شكر
تسلم ايدك و مشكووور من صميم القلب 

مشكوووووووووووووور 

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (6 سبتمبر 2009)

baraka allah fik hal moumken refaa program RCAD please


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## ياسر اسامه (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر من كل قلبي هذا البرنامج كنت ابحث عنه من زمان لكن الرجاء السؤال بعد ان حملت الفايلات الثمانية كيف انصب البرنامج


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ياسر اسامه قال:


> الف شكر من كل قلبي هذا البرنامج كنت ابحث عنه من زمان لكن الرجاء السؤال بعد ان حملت الفايلات الثمانية كيف انصب البرنامج


 


اخي العزيز مهندس ياسر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ان عملية تسطيب البرنامج في غاية السهولة ماعليك سوي ان تقوم بفك الضغط ثم تبحث عن كلمة other prorrams ثم عن برنامج conc buildingثم تتم عملية التسطيب بالطريقة العادية ثم تاتي اخر مرحلة وهي نسخ الكراك وسوف تجد ذلك مشروح بالتفصيل في مشاركة في المواضيع المثبتة بعنوان autodesk robot حيث ان هذا البرنامج احد برامج شركة روبوت ....


----------



## HISHAM" (10 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي هل من الممكن أن تضع مشاركة تبين كيفية نقل المعلومات بين ال revit , etabs وأود أن أسألك ما هي وظيفة البرنامج الموجود مع ال etabs و هو CSI Revit 2009


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## mazen1 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك وتعبك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## memoelsamaty (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا
ونرجو المزيد
ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً ومشكووور جدا


----------



## HISHAM" (16 سبتمبر 2009)

eng . aeman can u please answer my question about revit and it's relation with etabs


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدي و حاولت تحميل ملفات حل منشأ كامل من الاساسات للسطح باستخدام برنامج (( concrete building structures )) و لم اصل الي طريقة التحميل الصحيحةافيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## en_maher (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمددهب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الصراحه كفي ووفيت واتوفقت
تقبا مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*انتظروني في المزيد من الشروحات علي منتدانا*​


----------



## odwan (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله 
رفع الله قدرك أخي الكريم ونفع بك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## laissy99 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

* ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله 
رفع الله قدرك أخي الكريم ونفع بك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## mahdysaber (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير جاري التحميل


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا - اسال الله العظيم ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salim salim (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود المتميز وبارك الله فيك 
جاري التحميل


----------



## mdsayed (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خيطو (24 أكتوبر 2009)

اين أجد نسخة من هذا البرنامج
concrete building structures


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم والله الشرح بجد سهل والبرنامج شكله جميل بس انا عاريز نسخة منه وياريت يكون الرابط سهل التعامل معاه وشكرا للمهندس ايمن علي الجهد المشكور


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*انتظروني في الجديد مع عالم الطرق :






​*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*البرنامج المرفق ستجدونه في مشاركة تعليم الروبوت وهو احد البرامج المرفقة في اسطوانة برنامج الروبوت

كما يمكنكم نحميل البرنامج شاملا الروبوت من الروابط


http://rapidshare.com/files/238313838/ARSAP2010.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238313836/ARSAP2010.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238340866/ARSAP2010.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238340880/ARSAP2010.part04.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238364997/ARSAP2010.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238365152/ARSAP2010.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238383791/ARSAP2010.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238383851/ARSAP2010.part08.rar


مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وارجو التفاعل من الاعضاء*​


----------



## سبع الليل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

مشاركة قيمة 

يعطيك العافية مهندس أيمن


----------



## أحمد جهاد السنباطى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سليمان مطلك (18 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم الايادي--وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة وانتظروني في المزيد قريبا جدا*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## abo dala3 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي على المعلومات المفيدي الله يوفق الجمييع


----------



## hasan86 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس ايمن والله يعطيك العافية

بس كيف لي ان احمل البرنامج؟؟؟ 
على فكرة انا حملت برنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010 من المنتدى 
هل هو نفس البرنامج؟؟
افيدني مشكورا وماجورا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني لقد جئت لكم اليوم ببرنامج متخصص في حل المنشأت الخرسانية وهو من انتاج شركة اوتودسك وهو احد البرامج المرفقة مع الروبوت ولقد اخترت شرح هذا البرنامج لاهمية انه متخصص في المنشأت الخرسانية مع امكانية عمل كل التفاصيل مث الحوائط الخرسانية والبلاطات المفرغة والسلالم والفتحات والشبابيك وغيرها من كل ما يخص المنشأت الخرسانية فقط....


----------



## ma-tawa (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر أخي العزيز
نفع الله بك ومنك
وجعله في صفحة حسناتك وغفر لك
قادر ياكريم


----------



## ايما نور (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## abu Habib (30 نوفمبر 2009)

pls upload files in pdf format


----------



## abu Habib (30 نوفمبر 2009)

rar format allways not respond


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة وانتظروني في المزيد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم


----------



## هنداوى رجب محمد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng-hoba (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي مجهودك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الاهتمام جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن دبا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

يا م/ ايمن ................ ولا رابط انفتح معي ارجو المساعدة والتوجيه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## allhgory (21 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

*مشكور علي الاهتمام جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 يناير 2010)

*مشكور علي الاهتمام جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## abdaslamthabet (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء واين البرنامج


----------



## tamer shehab (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع
ولكن جميع الملفات بتشتغل صوت فقط أرجو الحل
وشكرا


----------



## united 99 (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا

ياريت يتم اعادة رفع الدرس السادس والسابع

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قم بتحميل الكودكس من هذا الرابط وتشغيله بالجهاز وان شاء الله تعمل الملفات صوت وصورة


http://www.4shared.com/file/55706124/47d5007e/Codecs.html


----------



## جلال طاهر (5 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
الله يجزيك الجنة


----------



## boushy (5 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا يا اختي سنا الاسلام ورزقك الله عشرا من الاولاد اللهم امين 
والله كلك ذوق*


----------



## أبوبصير (25 مارس 2010)

تعرف أخي ان شكرا قليلة لتؤديك حقك

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا عن من انتفع بها
آمين


----------



## yusuf abdi (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو من الإخوة إعادة رفع الحلقات 1،2،3 لإن روابط الفورشير لا تعمل عندي
وشكرا


----------



## hantosh (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا الله يبارك ليك ويعطيك على اد نيتك من فضلك عاوز البرنامج


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (19 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (21 أبريل 2010)

شكــــــــــــرا و يا ريت الكراك


----------



## myzayed (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى الفاضل على العمل الرائع الذى تقدمه ولاكن ارجوا اعادة رفع البرنامج لان روابط الرابيدشير تعطى ايرور فارجوا رفعه بطريقه اخرى تعمل


----------



## khalili18 (13 أغسطس 2010)

you are the best thank you brother


----------



## MOHAMED25 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Mecri


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كل علم وانتم بخير


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## alaa_ce (21 سبتمبر 2010)

myzayed قال:


> مشكور اخى الفاضل على العمل الرائع الذى تقدمه ولاكن ارجوا اعادة رفع البرنامج لان روابط الرابيدشير تعطى ايرور فارجوا رفعه بطريقه اخرى تعمل



+1 
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

khalili18 قال:


> you are the best thank you brother



جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

myzayed قال:


> مشكور اخى الفاضل على العمل الرائع الذى تقدمه ولاكن ارجوا اعادة رفع البرنامج لان روابط الرابيدشير تعطى ايرور فارجوا رفعه بطريقه اخرى تعمل




لقد قمت بمراجعة الروابط وجميعها تعمل برجاء المحاولة مرة اخري شكرا علي المرور الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

محمودشمس قال:


> ممتاز بارك الله فيك




جزاك الله خيرا اخي شمس كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

tamer shehab قال:


> مشكور علي المجهود الرائع
> ولكن جميع الملفات بتشتغل صوت فقط أرجو الحل
> وشكرا




اخي الحبيب تامر شهاب لقد قمت بمراجعة الروابط وجميعها تعمل بصورة سليمة برجاء اعادة المحاولة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

boushy قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا يا اختي سنا الاسلام ورزقك الله عشرا من الاولاد اللهم امين
> والله كلك ذوق*





اللهم امين


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

أبوبصير قال:


> تعرف أخي ان شكرا قليلة لتؤديك حقك
> 
> بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا عن من انتفع بها
> آمين





الله يكرمك ده من ذوقك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

eng-hoba قال:


> جزاك الله خير علي مجهودك



جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب



majdiotoom قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> مجهود رائع



جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب



ma-tawa قال:


> ألف شكر أخي العزيز
> نفع الله بك ومنك
> وجعله في صفحة حسناتك وغفر لك
> قادر ياكريم




جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

سبع الليل قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> 
> مشاركة قيمة
> 
> يعطيك العافية مهندس أيمن





الهم اعني علي تكملة مابدأت 




أحمد جهاد السنباطى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا





الله يكرمك




سليمان مطلك قال:


> تسلم الايادي--وفقك الله




الله يكرمك





abo dala3 قال:


> ميرسي على المعلومات المفيدي الله يوفق الجمييع





لا شكر علي واجب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

odwan قال:


> ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله
> رفع الله قدرك أخي الكريم ونفع بك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك





laissy99 قال:


> * ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله
> رفع الله قدرك أخي الكريم ونفع بك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​





mahdysaber قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا





mohamed87_hamdy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا - اسال الله العظيم ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك





salim salim قال:


> مشكور على المجهود المتميز وبارك الله فيك
> جاري التحميل





mdsayed قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك





م أحمد السنجهاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم والله الشرح بجد سهل والبرنامج شكله جميل بس انا عاريز نسخة منه وياريت يكون الرابط سهل التعامل معاه وشكرا للمهندس ايمن علي الجهد المشكور




جزاكم الله خيرا علي تلك الردود العطرة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس العاصمة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود المبذول جزاكم الله كل خير




جزاكم الله خيرا




baraka2003 قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز علي الشروحات الممتازه والحصريه
> تقبل تحياتي



جزاكم الله خيرا



str قال:


> شكرا لك استاذي الفاضل ولدي سؤال وهو
> هل من الممكن ادخال المخططات وتعريفها من الاوتوكاد مباشرة



بالفعل يمكن ذلك وسوف اتناول ذلك الموضوع قريبا جدا



أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن علي كل ما تقدمه لنا من شرح
> وكل عام وانت بخير



وانت بالف خير اخي احمد



محمد 977 قال:


> تسلم ايدك و مشكووور من صميم القلب
> مشكوووووووووووووور
> الف الف الف شكر
> تسلم ايدك و مشكووور من صميم القلب
> ...



مشكور اخي وصديقي محمد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ABIDI MED ELHADI قال:


> baraka allah fik hal moumken refaa program RCAD please




جزاكم الله خيرا



ياسر اسامه قال:


> الف شكر من كل قلبي هذا البرنامج كنت ابحث عنه من زمان لكن الرجاء السؤال بعد ان حملت الفايلات الثمانية كيف انصب البرنامج





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ان عملية تسطيب البرنامج في غاية السهولة ماعليك سوي ان تقوم بفك الضغط ثم تبحث عن كلمة other prorrams ثم عن برنامج conc buildingثم تتم عملية التسطيب بالطريقة العادية ثم تاتي اخر مرحلة وهي نسخ الكراك وسوف تجد ذلك مشروح بالتفصيل في مشاركة في المواضيع المثبتة بعنوان autodesk robot حيث ان هذا البرنامج احد برامج شركة روبوت






HISHAM" قال:


> أخي هل من الممكن أن تضع مشاركة تبين كيفية نقل المعلومات بين ال revit , etabs وأود أن أسألك ما هي وظيفة البرنامج الموجود مع ال etabs و هو CSI Revit 2009


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

memoelsamaty قال:


> شكرا جدا
> ونرجو المزيد
> ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك






mohy_y2003 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً ومشكووور جدا






en_maher قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير








*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد عبدالحميد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سعد عبدالحميد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير





eng.m.abdo قال:


> بارك الله فيك




_*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*_​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير لو امكن ذلك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مروان يسلم (5 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زينوسوفت (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ 
لتسهيل التحميل نرجوا من حضرتك اضافة رابط فيه الدورة كاملة لانها تأخذ وقت بهذه
الطريقة ... يعني في الحقيقة هي دوورة تستاهل تاخذ منك وقت 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا من كل قلبي لهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (26 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير والشرح الوافي انك فعلا استاذ وممكن لا تحتاج شهادتي ولكنها حقيقة
لقد حاولت في الماضي ان احصل مثل هذا الموضوع وفشلت ولكن الآن بعد ان جربت الرابط الاول انشرح قلبي وعدت لتنزيل باقي الروابط ولكن مشكلة الروابط على 4شير الآن لا تعمل  فأرجو ان تعيد رفعها واذا امكن على عدة سيرفرات


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (26 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي
لقد دخلت على موقع حضرتك ولكن لم اجد هذا الموضوع 
لا يزال الشكر متواصل


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الجبار
لقد حملتهم من الفيديا فير ولكن على انترنيت اكسبلورر ولم يعمل الرابط على جوجل كروم


----------



## Eng.zeky (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## الفارس2010 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*لو سمحت يابشمهندس انا بطلب ان تكون الروابط ميديا فاير بعدد اذنك ولك منا جزيل الشكر*


----------



## سعد منصور (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعد منصور (3 ديسمبر 2011)

بهذا العمل مهندس ايمن فانت تساهم في التنمية البشرية التي هي في الاخر تنمية للوطن


----------



## سعد منصور (3 ديسمبر 2011)

عملك هذا يدل علي انك تحب مشاركة فيما لذيك ، وهذه علامة من علامات الايمان و حب الانسان لاخيه الانسان


----------



## سعد منصور (3 ديسمبر 2011)

افة امتنا الحقيقية هي الجهل وكل تلك المصائب التي نعيشها اليوم هي بسبب الجهل ، فالجهل هو بالفعل ام المصائب


----------



## سعد منصور (3 ديسمبر 2011)

و حسبي انه من يساهم بذرة واحدة في مساعدة مجموعة ما ، فكانما يساعد الجميع بدون استثناء ،


----------



## سعد منصور (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله يجعل في كل حرف 10 حسنات ، والحسنة بعشرة امثالها


----------



## رائد 2005 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدروس القيمة 

لي سؤال قد يكون متأخرا 

كيف تم تمثيل محاور الاعصاب للبلاطة الهوردي حيث انه لم يتم الاشارة اليه اثناء المحاضرة 

كذلك هل يمكن تغيير اسم المحاور الرأسية بحيث تحمل اسم مخالف للافقية والعكس 

أتمنى الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة وخصوصا تمثيل محاور الاعصاب لأنني حاولت تطبيق المحاضرة ووقفت عند هذه الخطوة


----------



## walid T (7 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع مهندس أيمن


----------



## eng_sherif3 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود والشرخ الرائع


----------



## رائد 2005 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*اعادة لسؤالي مع الصور*



رائد 2005 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدروس القيمة
> 
> لي سؤال قد يكون متأخرا
> 
> ...




====

انتهت محاضرة 5-column and walls ولم تكن محاور الاعصاب ممثلة والصورة التالية توضح 








===============


فيما ابتدأت محاضرة 6-solid slab+ hidden beam بوجود محاور الاعصاب ممثلة حسب الصورة الآتية 







برجاء نريد توضيح كيفية تمثيل هذه المحاور

اذا كان هناك محاضرة لا توجد ضمن المحاضرات بالمشاركة نرجو الاشارة اليها 

مع خالص شكرنا وتقديرنا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (17 ديسمبر 2011)

thankssssssss


----------



## رائد 2005 (9 يناير 2012)

*عفوا وجدت الاجابة*

عفوا 


الاجابة موجودة بآخر المحاضرة رقم 7 وذلك عن طريق تعيين شبكة محاور اضافية 

اما تغيير اسم المحاور فيتم عن طريق الضغط على f2 من لوحة المفاتيح وتغيير الاسم كما تشاء


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 مايو 2012)

وفقك الله لما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على الشرح المتميز
أرجو التطرق لموضوع الأساسات الخازوقية بإستخدام الروبوت


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء


----------



## ارض القدس (8 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور 
245264862459558655 شكر لحضرتك من صميم قلبي يا اقل مايقال عنك انك مبدع​


----------



## kimy (8 يناير 2013)

مشكور ولكن روابط البرنامج لا تعمل ولذلك لا نستطيع متابعة الدروس


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (28 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الدروس الرائعة و ارجو ان يتم رفع الدروس على اليوتيوب على القناة الخاصة بك او اي قناة متوفرة لدى الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (6 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا ينفع بك*


----------



## kjelban (6 يونيو 2013)

رحم الله والديك يا باش مهندس ايمن و بارك الله فيك و في علمك و فادنا الله و اياك ....................دائما مبدع يا باش مهندس


----------

